# Help me get the name right



## prismane (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Everyone. 

I recently made somewhat of an impulse purchase and bought a phragmipedium that was labeled as phragmipedium gigantieum x reticulatum and did some digging on it as these names didn't seem to show up. Am I correct that the true hybrid name should be phragmipedium caudatum var giganteum x boisserianum, or court jester? 

I got it as a division from a very nice looking plant from my local greenhouse and thought the parent plant really looked nice. So far I have been able to grow phrag Jason Fischer and Phrag green hornet.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2018)

IDK, too green for me!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2018)

It's probably Phrag. Court Jester. The only other option would be a new un-named hybrid of Phrag. (Giganteum x boissierianum). In that case, the "g" in giganteum should have been capitalized. BTW - Phrag. Giganteum is a hybrid of (Grande x caudatum). It would be interesting to see the flower once it blooms for you.


----------



## prismane (Apr 19, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> It's probably Phrag. Court Jester. The only other option would be a new un-named hybrid of Phrag. (Giganteum x boissierianum). In that case, the "g" in giganteum should have been capitalized. BTW - Phrag. Giganteum is a hybrid of (Grande x caudatum). It would be interesting to see the flower once it blooms for you.



Thanks! I thought it might be court Jester. I was under the impression that Phrag. Grande was a hybrid and that Giganteum was a variation of Caudatum. Thanks for the clarification. I wish I took pictures of the parent plant they had.


----------

